# High Concept Photography



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2014)

There's a cool article by Ian Plant in this month's Outdoor Photographer called "The High Concept Image" (link) and it's inspired a blog on Sigma's site by David FitzSimmons (link). It goes along with Edward Weston's quote, "Good composition is the strongest way of seeing."

I think it's a cool concept and so I think we should start a thread to share what we consider to be our best "high concept" images. I'll start it off with these three:


----------



## distant.star (Mar 31, 2014)

.
*Perhaps when a boat is more than a boat??*


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> *Perhaps when a boat is more than a boat??*



Uh something does not seem quite right here.


----------

